# Cauldron of blood



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

what are peoples thoughts on the cauldron? 

The thing that makes it hard to choose for me is that its taking up one of my character slots, so was considering that by making the hag my bsb that could help? I can imagine the dirtyness of Getting the charge with witchelves with Killing blow.....OH DEAR. 

i find the character slot the hardest to give up as i feel i need 2 sorceress to make casting worthwhile + enough magic defense to last against magic.

Then you have your lord slot.....and considering the crone hellebron, for a witch themed army with cauldron.

Not sure if maybe i should wait till 3000pts to include the cauldron


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There was a post on Bell of Lost Souls on how to effectively use them. With a static list, they can work well - an Executioner/Witch Elf static melee list is well supplemented, especially with the ever dirty double War Hydra Guards.

Also, they can make spearmen into an effective guard (rather than a Screen) for your Missile Troops in the RXB/4 Reaper combo, which as with the Elven Shooting is pretty nasty.

Finally, remember it's not a War Machine - it doesn't need to be Manned, it just does it's own sweet thing - the 'Guards' can go away and hide in a Wood, or provide a nasty 13 attacks to a nearby unit.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

what do you mean its not a warmachine? Its rules say it is. Surely they need to stay with it?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the thread discussing the BoLS write-up Vaz mentioned.

Here is the quote from the BoLS article regarding abandoning it:



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> Hag Tea Party: The Cauldron doesn’t have to be crewed to work. The rulebook says that a War Machine that is not crewed cannot shoot. Since the cauldron doesn’t shoot, and since it says you measure the effect from the cauldron, not the crew, the Death Hag and the two Hags attendants can go wander off and have a nice tea party behind a hill if you don’t want them to get shot or are in danger of getting charged by a unit you can’t handle. As long as they are alive somewhere on the table, the Cauldron can continue to hand out effects.


Personally I think it is a sneaky reading of the rules and not at all RAI, but then until a FAQ says otherwise people will always argue what is in their favour.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, bad explaining on my part. It's a War Machine - and War Machines need to be crewed to shoot. Seeing as it doesn't shoot, it doesn't need to be crewed.

The article is here if you're interested 

Edit - squeek you dirty ninja.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Edit - squeek you dirty ninja.


Aieeeeee! (or similar B-movie sound effects!) I think the interpretation is debatable personally since all other War Machines need the crew there to make them work, presumably with this interpretation you could continue using the Cauldron even after the crew are killed, which is obviously against the rules.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the link.

The hag tea party is Bullshit but other than that goo points. I used the cauldron on sunday for the first time and it did reasonably well, although i didn't take the best list to make use of it. no khainites for starters 
I've painted now so am determined to make it work anyhow


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow that is a totally cheeky way of interpreting it.. thankfully my last opponent didn't know shit about his army!!1


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Interesting to see a bit more said about it here from my previous thread. I've decided, even if it's awesome, that I'm not buying such a shite model until it's changed.  

jig - you'll have to do a Battle Report featuring a list that suits the CoB and let us know how you got on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Feel free to discount everything written by Minus69. He's a complete and utter dick with Rules Lawyering. I've followed it through the rule book, and it's down to a slight change in the semantics, after cross references of 14 pages, all the while the wording at best is convoluted.

Considering it's a War Machine, and the Attendants are refered to as crew, then I'd say it doesn't work. They provide the sacrifices/rituals for the cauldron, the cauldron is the locus for it. This NEEDS FAQ'ing, but I'd say that only if the crew are crewing the Cauldron, then it can be used.

In short, the rules (I'll get quotes when I get off work) state that you may not voluntarily leave the War Machine, unless to crew another weapon, and that a War Machine may not operate if it has no crew.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Moved this post to it's own thread in the right section


----------

